# problem with Honda GCV160 on a Craftsman lm



## gatekeeper050 (Jul 22, 2016)

i have a Sears lawnmower 917.376691 with the Honda engine GCV160. A neighbor was going to toss it. He said that the only way it would start was with starter fluid. Now even that wasn't working. I checked and the spark plug was badly fouled (all that starter fluid maybe?) Also looks like it might be over filled with oil (hard to read the plastic dip stick). I took the carb off to clean it and saw that end of the choke rod was just laying there??!! One end was in the black tab on the carb but there is no tab where the other end needs to go. Not sure how that could be missing?? Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need the numbers off the engine as the Sears site does not show the engine information. A complete new carburetor is dirt cheap from Honda usually less then $15.00, check the oil without screwing in the dipstick, as long as it's not above the cross hatch marks your alright, otherwise drain and refill to proper level. A dirty air filter could be the cause of a fouled spark plug, so you may want to check and or replace the air filter element as well as the spark plug. Depends on the type of choke setup your engine uses will determine the linkage setup.


----------



## gatekeeper050 (Jul 22, 2016)

30yearTech said:


> Need the numbers off the engine as the Sears site does not show the engine information. A complete new carburetor is dirt cheap from Honda usually less then $15.00, check the oil without screwing in the dipstick, as long as it's not above the cross hatch marks your alright, otherwise drain and refill to proper level. A dirty air filter could be the cause of a fouled spark plug, so you may want to check and or replace the air filter element as well as the spark plug. Depends on the type of choke setup your engine uses will determine the linkage setup.


The engine is GCV160-LA0 type S3A, vin # GJARA-2920447. The air cleaner element was nasty! Thanks so far.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The choke linkage rod (item # 9) attaches to the choke shaft on the carburetor and a little lever on the control plate (see attached .pdf) the lever may have fallen down and is behind the plate.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I would just add if you are going to check the valve lash do it with the oil drained. As 30 yr said the carbs are about 15-20 dollars on ebay delivered. But, if you have an ultrasonic tank you can reliably clean them. It is the idle circuit that is hard to clean even with the plug screw removed. If it surges when off of choke then the idle circuit is not clear. Good Luck.


----------



## gatekeeper050 (Jul 22, 2016)

I have checked and that link is nowhere to be found. I have seen the diagram you showed but have never seen the other side of the control plate. Is the link S shaped? Is that the bottom of the link that shows at the lower edge of the plate? I think I will go ahead and get a new carb and be done with it! Thanks to both 30YT and NBPT.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gatekeeper050 said:


> I have checked and that link is nowhere to be found. I have seen the diagram you showed but have never seen the other side of the control plate. Is the link S shaped? Is that the bottom of the link that shows at the lower edge of the plate? I think I will go ahead and get a new carb and be done with it! Thanks to both 30YT and NBPT.


The arm the linkage attaches to is curved, and could possibly be missing from the control plate. If it is, then the plate would need to be replaced. The linkage rod is a straight piece with little "Z" bends on each end. I would estimate it's about 2 - 3 " long.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## gatekeeper050 (Jul 22, 2016)

30 YT, Thanks for your help. I have the choke rod and need to be sure I get the correct base plate. I can't believe how many variations of the Honda GCV160 engine are out there.


----------

